# 48 years...



## Frank S. (Jul 20, 2017)

... ago, man walked on the moon. 20 July 1969.
Yet if you Google moon walk, what is the first thing to come up..?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 20, 2017)

Hey Frank, "beat it" with that kind of talk!


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 20, 2017)

What an event that was.  A real Thriller.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 20, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Hey Frank, "beat it" with that kind of talk!



Hey you wanna be startin something?


Don't listen to him Frank. Don't stop till you get enough.


----------



## Topkick (Jul 20, 2017)

Ok admin...kill this thread!:wall:


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 20, 2017)

Topkick said:


> Ok admin...kill this thread!:wall:



Because it's bad! It's bad! You know it (really really bad)


----------



## DocIllinois (Jul 20, 2017)

Michael was a cultural phenomenon.

The moon landing was staged by big government, General Motors, and the Illuminati.  Everybody knows that.


----------



## Frank S. (Jul 20, 2017)

What's the difference between Michael Jackson and Paul Walker?


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 20, 2017)

DocIllinois said:


> Michael was a cultural phenomenon.
> 
> The moon landing was staged by big government, General Motors, and the Illuminati.  Everybody knows that.



go tell Buzz that...


----------



## digrar (Jul 20, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Hey Frank, "beat it" with that kind of talk!



Frankie kicked a mine the day that mankind kicked the moon. 






* Frank didn't actually kick either of the mines that went off that day, but he was wounded. 2 KIA 24 WIA.


----------



## AWP (Jul 20, 2017)

You know what Neverland and the moon have in common?

You don't let you child go there to play.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 21, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> What's the difference between Michael Jackson and Paul Walker?



One went to heaven and the other went to hell.


----------



## Frank S. (Jul 21, 2017)

MJ was born black and died white...


----------



## Gunz (Jul 21, 2017)

aiiieeeeya


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 21, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> MJ was born black and died white...


 That's my boy Frank!


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 21, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> One went to heaven and the other went to hell.



Why tell em it's human nature.


----------

